# ADCC 2005 superfight news



## JDenz (May 4, 2005)

Kid Peligro Jiu-Jitsu News . . . ADCC 2005 Superfight: Arona is out Jean Jacques Machado is in 
Submitted by: Kid Peligro / ADCC JJ Editor
Posted On 05/03/2005


From ADCC Committee: 

Ricardo Arona has just informed the ADCC organizers that he is bowing out of the Superfight. The ADCC Committe has met and announced that the replacement is going to be none other than Jean Jacques Machado. 

The match up between Dean Lister and Jean Jacques Machado should be explosive, perhaps the best ever on paper and the reality should be even better than anyone can imagine. 

Kid Peligro wishes to congratulate both fighters and wish them the best. 

On a personal note I am REALLY EXCITED about this announcement and this fight!


----------



## Shogun (May 12, 2005)

Can you imagine if Dean manages to submit Machado? and we thought Eddie submitting Royler was big....


----------



## RSJ (May 13, 2005)

Hmm, I suppose Ricky pulled out due to the GP. Still, looks good.


----------



## JDenz (May 29, 2005)

Ricky?


----------

